# Can Thin Aluminum Solar Screen Frames (Muntin Bar) Be Notched With A Router Bit????



## 1texan (Mar 1, 2013)

I want to know if it's possible to use a router for the purpose of creating a 5/8 in. wide x 3/16 in. deep notch in thin aluminum solar screens frames Cross Bars or Muntin Bars??

This will be used to create a Colonial grid in some solar screens frames. I had 3 screens on front of my house installed by a solar screen contractor and they were pretty well done but very very expensive. Considering I have 9 more windows along the back and sides of the house .... it would be too expensive going that route but we like the look. I realize it's a business where investment in tools plus experience is involved but at the end of the day it's just making a frame with a grid (2 cross bars and 4 muntin bars). I'm pretty handy, have made screens before and the materials for the remaining 9 windows can be purchased online. Doing it myself I can save have the cost of the quote which I think is worth it to be honest.

The only problem I have is finding a way to get a clean notch on the cross bars so the muntin bars can fit properly without bending them, etc. I think the solar screen contractors use an expensive notching tool but a router with the right bit should be able to accomplish the same for a small project like this one.

Basically, once the frame is constructed there will be (4) Muntin bars (5/8 in. wide x 3/16 in. deep) evenly spaced going down the height of the window attached to each side using clips. Then (2) Cross Bars (5/8 in. wide x 5/16 in. deep) evenly space going the width of the window attached at the top and bottom with clips. The two Cross Bars are the ones that will have to be notched removing (3/16 in. from the 5/16 in. depth) allowing the 3/16 in. Muntin bar to overlap (see pic below).










The material is thin rolled form aluminum (see pic below) for which I could probably use a hack saw and utility knife but with amount of notches on 9 windows this would take a long time plus I need clean cut lines.










I'm thinking an inexpensive router with the right bit should make this easy work with some type of jig setup. Is there such a thing as a metal router bit or would a wood bit work for this situation???

Any ideas will be appreciated.

Thanks,

1texan


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Eric,
a carbide router bit can cut aluminum without much trouble. My concern is how you will hold the extrusion so it wont bend or twist when you cut it. If you cut a groove in a 2x4 and use that to support it as you cut, you might also be able to do it on a tablesaw and clean it up with a file


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Eric,
> a carbide router bit can cut aluminum without much trouble. My concern is how you will hold the extrusion so it wont bend or twist when you cut it. If you cut a groove in a 2x4 and use that to support it as you cut, you might also be able to do it on a tablesaw and clean it up with a file


Doug, this is a great idea I can use on a much smaller scale for one of my future projects. And, once again reminds me that reading all the posts can spur my thinking and give me new ideas I can use. Thanks.


----------



## 1texan (Mar 1, 2013)

kp91 said:


> Eric,
> a carbide router bit can cut aluminum without much trouble. My concern is how you will hold the extrusion so it wont bend or twist when you cut it. If you cut a groove in a 2x4 and use that to support it as you cut, you might also be able to do it on a tablesaw and clean it up with a file


Ok, thanks for the reply Doug. So the key is using a carbide router bit. I will make a jig using a 2 x 6 stud as shown in the picture below. Basically route the two channels and mount a guide for the router. 










I just didn't know if a router could cut that aluminum bar and wanted to check before I purchased one.

Sounds like it will work. 

Much appreciated ...

Eric


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Oliver, are you still working on the solar powered dog polisher? :moil:


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Mike said:


> Oliver, are you still working on the solar powered dog polisher? :moil:


I had to abandon that project, Mike. I ran into a serious snag in the planning stages.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Eric

I for one would be more inclined to think sliding compound mitre saw with a trenching (dado) stop, false back fence and a fine tooth or aluminium blade

Regards

Phil


----------



## al m (Dec 13, 2012)

you may want to consider a cutting oil on the aluminum to keep the chips from welding onto the cutter.With a proper jig,such as sudgested above,excellent results can be obtained.Early in my machinist career,I worked at a manufacturer that used routers and jigs daily to shape aluminum and copper as thick as 1/8".Trick is to keep the cutter cool and lubed with a product such as cool tool or a emulsified cutting oil/water mix.


----------



## IRONMULE31014 (Feb 16, 2013)

Good going an Welcome Eric


----------

